# Video Footage of the 2016 Earthquake at Sony Kumamoto Sensor Factory



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 14, 2017)

```
<strong>From <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=137&v=jczAV862LhU">DPReview Youtube</a>:</strong></p>
<p>On April 16, 2016, disaster struck in Kumamoto in the Kyushu region of Japan. A series of earthquakes, including a magnitude 7.0 mainshock was struck beneath Kumamoto City where Sony’s sensor factory resides. A foreshock (warning) of magnitude 6.2 came approximately 2 days earlier, which did give the factory some time to evacuate; however, the damage to the carefully built, precision controlled and automated factory with clean rooms was devastating. Not to mention the impact of the lives of those in the region…</p>

<p>After buildings were deemed safe (there were many aftershocks), Sony factory members, including executive ones, went to work restoring the factory all by themselves with such diligence and dedication that they restored operations ahead of schedule. Whilst putting in place precautions that would lower the lead time from 3.5 months to 2 months were this to happen in the future.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 15, 2017)

I wonder how we would have responded to such a natural disaster. Sony are the world leaders in sensor design & manufacture currently and they turn up across so many industries its a position they have planned & fought for.


----------

